# HAS ANYONE put a BODY KIT on their Volkswagen CC YET????



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

So I have the 2012 CC and im looking for a SPORTY Body Kit for it. I need side skirts, front lip, and rear diffuser. I found this on eBay for $400 from Poland. It's made from Fiber Glass and i was wondering if its worth getting this? And has ANYONE PUT ANY BODY KITS ON THEIR CC YET????


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a767174b3&vxp=mtr


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Just get the votex r-line/ gold coast kit. Much cleaner. Unless money is an issue, I would go without before I put fiberglass on a cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually does not look too bad, but please don't do it

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

xkmotorsport said:


> So I have the 2012 CC and im looking for a SPORTY Body Kit for it. I need side skirts, front lip, and rear diffuser. I found this on eBay for $400 from Poland. It's made from Fiber Glass and i was wondering if its worth getting this? And has ANYONE PUT ANY BODY KITS ON THEIR CC YET????
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-PASSAT-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a767174b3&vxp=mtr


What do you think you drive a Accord ? Smh :thumbdown: .. Get the gold coast, much cleaner look.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Diffusers 









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-VOLKSW...CarParts_SM&hash=item1c28cc5dcf#ht_510wt_1185










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-PASSAT...CarParts_SM&hash=item1c2826ebf7#ht_510wt_1185


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That body kit in the eBay link doesn't look too bad, I'd hit it, but the price has me leery:sly:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

NO I HAVE NOT put a BODY KIT ON MY CC YET BECAUSE I DRIVE A NICE CAR AND I DO NOT WISH TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 20 YEAR OLD honda ACCORD and plus this car is GORGEOUS ENOUGH AS IT IS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

vwcc1 said:


> Diffusers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually am kind of digging the carbon diffuser, wonder what the quality is like


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> NO I HAVE NOT put a BODY KIT ON MY CC YET BECAUSE I DRIVE A NICE CAR AND I DO NOT WISH TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 20 YEAR OLD honda ACCORD and plus this car is GORGEOUS ENOUGH AS IT IS RIGHT NOW.


Thats your opinion and nice cars all over the automobile industry have body kits on them. Mercedes puts an AMG kit on many of thier cars and whether you like it or not the Gold Coast kit is exactly that a body kit. Doesn't matter whether VW makes the kit from the factory or if it's part of the car it's still an optional kit. Honda makes a very nice car...

If he likes the EBAY kit great let him do what he wants, he came to the forum to ask questions not get flammed for asking them.


----------



## ETownGTI (Aug 15, 2008)

baddceo said:


> Thats your opinion and nice cars all over the automobile industry have body kits on them. Mercedes puts an AMG kit on many of thier cars and whether you like it or not the Gold Coast kit is exactly that a body kit. Doesn't matter whether VW makes the kit from the factory or if it's part of the car it's still an optional kit. Honda makes a very nice car...
> 
> If he likes the EBAY kit great let him do what he wants, he came to the forum to ask questions not get flammed for asking them.


This.

My B7 came off the lot with the full Votex kit on it, it was completely unique in the local Audi community and it looked fantastic.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

end of the day its up to the owner and everyone got their own taste. In my opinion I dig body kits as long as they don't look too cheap on the car and not make it look like a tuned Toyota corolla. CC got its own luxury style so its best to keep it along the lines of luxury.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

The pic of the ebay kit looks as if it was photoshopped


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


> NO I HAVE NOT put a BODY KIT ON MY CC YET BECAUSE I DRIVE A NICE CAR AND I DO NOT WISH TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 20 YEAR OLD honda ACCORD and plus this car is GORGEOUS ENOUGH AS IT IS RIGHT NOW.


lol didnt mean to get to you, my bad , I should of been more kind.. So heres my honest opinion #1 if you like it get at the end of the day its your pride and joy and I adore the oem look so I did not think it would look that well #2 if you can shell out for the G.C. Kit do that and #3 I want that damn rear diffuser.... :thumbup:


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*My CC*

I WILL put up some pics of my CC soon. Let me know if Body kit will be Nice with these RIMS! 

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6028/6010802460_2c5de49a3c_z.jpg 

:laugh:


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*My 2012 vw cc*

Here is my 2012 Volkswagen CC. I blacked my Roof, Blacked my Lights, Blacked my grille, and added LED Lights ALL AROUND the car. Tag lights are LED, Side mirror convenient lights are LED, LED DRL's and LED Interior Lights. I want to add the Body Kit and Audi A7 rims to this. NO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK AFTER SEEING MY ACTUAL CAR???


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I looked at that body kit for my friends cc since , the original company that makes that kit is aeroprima.com , and if you go to the aeroprima website you will see that those pics are the same as the eBay ones , and aeroprima sells the kit for wayyyy more then this guy is , and when I emailed him he said he can't make the rear Wallace with the exhaust on the left side only right side


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*thanks!*



Toma23 said:


> I looked at that body kit for my friends cc since , the original company that makes that kit is aeroprima.com , and if you go to the aeroprima website you will see that those pics are the same as the eBay ones , and aeroprima sells the kit for wayyyy more then this guy is , and when I emailed him he said he can't make the rear Wallace with the exhaust on the left side only right side


 hey. Thanks alot for the facts. I honestly believe the seller oh eBay is legit cause they're also a European seller and are positive sellers. Found one guy who sells each part separate. The side skirts are $80 not counting shipping and $80 for the front lip. And shipping would probably be around $20 so $100 for each pretty much.


----------



## keidan (Sep 3, 2011)

*LEDs*

Hi where did you get your LEDs that's is in front grill panel:thumbup:


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

keidan said:


> Hi where did you get your LEDs that's is in front grill panel:thumbup:


 I purchased them from IJDMtoy, Its a great LED DRL. So far its treating me VERY WELL!  

LINK: http://store.ijdmtoy.com/Audi-A5-A6-LED-Daytime-Running-Lights-Driving-DRL-p/led_audi_drl_sku77.htm


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

phantom2010 said:


> I actually am kind of digging the carbon diffuser, wonder what the quality is like


 +1 

I would stick with the gold coast kit but like someone already said. Its your car; if you like the other kit, go for it.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

xkmotorsport said:


> Here is my 2012 Volkswagen CC. I blacked my Roof, Blacked my Lights, Blacked my grille, and added LED Lights ALL AROUND the car. Tag lights are LED, Side mirror convenient lights are LED, LED DRL's and LED Interior Lights.


 Since you have a 2012, do you have bulb out error light since you are running LEDs everywhere?


----------

